# Bodie has OBRD!!!



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

Obessive Bell Ringing Disorder.....:frusty::frusty::frusty:

For awhile, I bragged on how awesome it was he'd ring the bell to let you know he has to go out to the bathroom. Now, he rings it every 5 mins!! He just wants to go sit out on the patio furniture and soak up the sun. I appreciate that, and I wish I could let him. But, the last time I left him out there for more then a few mins, he went mole hunting in the dirt of a newly planted tree :nono:

What do I do? Ignore him? Call his bluff, and have an accident on the floor??


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Invent a new drug and make millions!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

That is so frustrating! Rufus has it too! 

Take him out when he rings it, but only on a leash and to the designated potty area. He gets a reasonable amount of time to do his business and then you go in! It might help if you can keep to a couple regular times for outdoor free time so he understands he will get free time, just not now!


----------



## SaydeeMomma (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi Tritia
Ha Ha! Saydee had OBRD until just recently. I was always letting her out for fear that she *really did* need to go, and then she'd just boing around and RLH and make me crazy. She'd even try to drag toys outside to play with (extremely cute but supposedly not acceptable.)

I asked our puppy kindergarten teacher what to do and she said Saydee should easily be able to hold her bladder for 20 minutes. So she said set a timer and wait 20 minutes in between each letting out, ignoring the ringing in between. It worked! She'd ring the bell and come *look at me like I must be stupid*, then just give up and start chewing on a toy. When I do let her out, I go out with her and make her do her business before I let her back in. After 20 minutes, she can always muster up a few dribbles to please me.

Also, no play time in the backyard until business is attended to. I just stand there like a statue until I get results. Hope that helps, Maya


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think they grow out of it.

Although, when the weather is *perfect* for Gucci, 60-70 degrees with a slight breeze, she will ring the bell every 5 minutes to go back outside! lol

Maybe you could take the bells off if you know he doesn't NEED to go and that will get the point across. I know how annoying that can be, but I think somedays they just want the attention and ring the bell for more attention!

K.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Just like kids...*

Isn't that like how our kids never have anything to say until we are on the phone and then they have constant urges for immediacy!

Do you think that is just a bid for constant attention to see the joy on your face when they do potty outside!

Forever toddlers...


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Ohhh boy, Cooper caught OBRD very soon after we installed the bell. He's been fine for about a year now...until about a week ago, the virus has mutated into a new form! 

Cooper will now ring the bell, I get up, open the door and Lily and Winnie run outside, and Cooper rolls over for belly rubs! Yes, Cooper has decided the bell is for calling me into the kitchen to give him belly rubs!!!:frusty:

Beverly


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried doing the leash thing. But, that did two things. Caused mass chaos and total excitement with all THREE dogs. Just like any time I whip out the leash. They LOVE their walks. So, of course I couldn't even get him to the back door. He was headed and dragging me to the front door. 
And because I busted the leash out a few times in a row, it made him then ring the bell even MORE!!!! :brick:

I've tried taking the bells off, but then he'll just scratch at the door. I much prefer the bells ringing, then my door getting scratched. He's a booger, that's for sure. 
I know he can hold it for a long time. The only reason I rush to let him out, is because beginning of the week he was back to having some diarrhea  I think it's what that, that he realizes just how fast we move when the bell chimes, lol.

Beverly..someone has you right where they want you, huh?


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

This is why I never taught Smarty to ring the bell. I don't know if it is any different than her sitting up and shaking her front legs like a maniac other than it is quieter. 90% of the time she just wants to see what is happening out side.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Tritia Dear...sigh... OBRD is incurable and the only solution is a a change of environment. Therefor you best send your "little booger" to me!!!! IWB!!! 

I was going to say the leash thing too.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Oooooooo, Missy, you're quick!!  LOL

Tritia, I'm afraid it's a disorder that all smart dogs seem to suffer from. It didn't take long for Ricky to learn that the humans would jump up and open that door every time he rang it so he continues to do so. Now that he's 2, we judge when it's really necessary and when it's not. It is rare that he'll pee in the house, so we take our chances. lol 

When he REALLY wants to get out there because he saw one of our cats in the yard or heard the neighbor's dog bark, then he goes bonkers and smacks that bell until it drives us nuts!!!! :frusty: He's a "booger" too ! 

Judy, too funny!!!!! LMBO


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero ran me to death when he was first learning...much of the time just wanting outside. He "loves" cheese...so now IF he potties we come in and open the fridge for a bite of cheese. He has learned it's not much fun when he doesn't get the cheese. Maybe if you pick one favorite snack just for potty...it will help teach him what the bell is best for. I wish DH would install a doggie door, but since Cicero want go out without us...he would wait for me to go through the doggie door. :biggrin1:


----------

